# In need of your support please



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi guys,

As some of you may be aware, I took the plunge just over a year ago and started my own speciality coffee shop.

Being my first business and only being 26 it was a massive decision to leave my job and follow my dream. I now own a small (10 seats) Icelandic inspired speciality coffee shop









We've just been nominated for "Best independent coffee shop" in the Bedfordshire food and drink awards for which i am hugely grateful, however being as small as we are and in a town of predominatly older customers who aren't massively computer literate, I will struggle to get the votes needed.

Last year I placed 3rd in the competition losing out to 2 huge (in comparison) shops, one of which is in a Tesco and the other who paid for newspaper and radio adverts locally.

I would be eternally grateful for your support with sharing or voting for us, as coffee really is my passion and this will really help to keep me on the right path.

If you can spare the time to vote for me, please choose "Espresso-Head" on the following link:

http://bedsfoodanddrinkawards.co.uk/?page_id=434%2F

(mods, I've already spoken to Glenn and he is happy for the forums to support me and for me to post a link here)

Thanks!!

Matt


----------



## Farravi (Dec 12, 2013)

Done


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

Done and done good luck!!!


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

Done. Good luck!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Done. Good luck.


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

Done. All the best, with the vote and the cafe!


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Done & best of luck


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

voted

good luck !


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Done, good luck.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

This is cheating is it not.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

dwalsh1 said:


> This is cheating is it not.


Not really cheating but definitely a little gray.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm in

Best shop for miles


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Well done for getting nominated to start with! Especially if you got so far last year only to be beaten by a national with a big advertising budget! I have voted for you.


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

Tis done!

When you win and we ALL come to visit it's going to cost you a few bob in coffee n cake ............

Good luck!


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you all so far, I really appreciate your support.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Done! When do you find out?


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Daren said:


> Done! When do you find out?


 thanks!! Voting is open until March, I should find out in june


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Done - good luck!


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

I suppose it is a little but if it gives this young man a leg up in the world of multi chain nationals then it's alright by me, you have my vote buddy.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Voted - We get to share the trophy? - what no! - good luck anyway


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

voted good luck


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

Done


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

Voted. Good luck from me


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks All, i really appreciate it!

Especially since I've put a lot of hard work into making the shop as best I can, but despite my best efforts without asking for help I would get nowhere near the larger generic high street nominations.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Voted, good luck!


----------



## Sticky (Jan 10, 2013)

Voted - good luck


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Did try,,but kept telling me my email address wasnt valid?

The same one ive had for years now.

Sorry


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

Voted too, best of luck!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Voted and Good Luck (you opened not long after a DHL depot I looked after moved to Hemel but would have called in if it still there, so conscience salved )

John


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Job done - Good luck.


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

Done. I'm curious, what is different about an Icelandic coffee shop?


----------



## hchrishallam (Sep 22, 2016)

Done, good luck!


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Done good luck


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorted


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Did try,,but kept telling me my email address wasnt valid?
> 
> The same one ive had for years now.
> 
> Sorry


I had that problem. It didn't like that there was a space after the actual address! Space deleted, vote went through. Sloppy dev.


----------



## Ronaldbiggs (Oct 24, 2015)

Done, good luck !


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

Well done on getting to where you are! As someone the same age, good to see you backing yourself and setting up.

Done - Good luck!


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

Done. Good luck!


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

So, before I voted I thought I should go and visit the shop as it is not a million miles away from me. Well I did and it's got my vote. Excellent quality coffee serverd up with passion and enthusiasm by a thoroughly nice chap. If anyone is passing the area I'd certainly recommend it.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

jimbocz said:


> Done. I'm curious, what is different about an Icelandic coffee shop?


Thanks!

The icelandic inspiration comes from my many travels to the country as I am very obsessed with the place, from the culture, the scenery and the coffee.

typically Icelanders prefer lighter roasted coffee and filter options which obviously fit in with the speciality coffee scene nicely, they also like to socialise over coffee which is ideal in my shop as its small and there is a tightly knit community of regulars (you can really come into the shop with chatting to someone)

We also serve Icelandic and Scandinavian cakes and pastries and a selection of chocolate from Omnom in Reykjavik that I bring back each visit.

And we also serve a fair amount of guest bean espresso and filter coffee options from Icelandic roasters.

This is also topped off with alternating images on the walls that I take on my many visits (as I'm also into photography)

It was mainly just my way of putting a piece of myself and my two passions together and into the shop, and making something a bit different.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

doolallysquiff said:


> So, before I voted I thought I should go and visit the shop as it is not a million miles away from me. Well I did and it's got my vote. Excellent quality coffee serverd up with passion and enthusiasm by a thoroughly nice chap. If anyone is passing the area I'd certainly recommend it.


Thanks Rich! that really means a lot, it was nice to meet you today and your welcome back anytime


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Also done and I will expect a freebie espresso when you win!

David


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Another vote here...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Voted...


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you all again!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Did try,,but kept telling me my email address wasnt valid?
> 
> The same one ive had for years now.
> 
> Sorry





hotmetal said:


> I had that problem. It didn't like that there was a space after the actual address! Space deleted, vote went through. Sloppy dev.


Cheers,

Succesfully voted now ,, couldn't even see there was a gap, gap removed,, vote accepted


----------



## DJA (Nov 22, 2016)

Done too

Best of luck


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Done ,and best of luck with your venture:good:


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Done mate


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

Have done that for you! Hope we all get an invite for a coffee when you have won ☕


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

voted


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist (Oct 1, 2016)

Voted, best of luck to you!


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you all again! its much appreciated


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

done deal, good luck


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Multinationals cheat by tilting the entire playing field - done


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks!!!


----------

